# Schecter Damien-7 FR??



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

I was just looking at the Schecter site and noticed that they have a Damien 7 FR model now. When was that added? and has anyone played it yet? it says Retail price: $699. so is that what it would cost me? I don't know much about their website.









and if anyone knows anything about this guitar I want to know. It is making me want it.


----------



## budda (Jul 25, 2008)

can you test one out?

specs are on the site, after that its a case of "do i find this comfortable? can i afford it? ok good!" lol


----------



## piccoblade (Jul 25, 2008)

Here in Aus they retail for $799, so it's pretty much one of the cheapest 7 strings on the market. They are pretty popular for that price range, and the only decent competition would be the Ibanez 7321. ESP isn't really as prominent here for 7 strings as it once was, So I'd say it really depends if you're comfortable with it. It's quite a heavy guitar with a chunky neck and body...

But if you play an LTD now I'd say the Schecter neck won't cause you much drama.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

I cant test THAT guitar out becuase guitar center sucks here. but I have played the Hell Raisier and know what the neck feels like. it doesnt really bother me now. I also found on some website (forgot what one. but they were soldout anyways) that it was $499 USD here list I guess is $699.

The LTD That I have is a flat neck kind of like the Ibanez RG7321's neck. but a bit thicker not much though. but the Floyd Rose is what is making me want to get it. plus the kick ass Black Pearl Bat inlays


----------



## wes225 (Jul 25, 2008)

well you couldnt anyway, its a european model only

as i sadly found out when I wanted info on it....


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

wes225 said:


> well you couldnt anyway, its a european model only
> 
> as i sadly found out when I wanted info on it....



 damn them! Why do they have it on the USA site then? that is stupid.


----------



## Etkini (Oct 11, 2008)

I found this at my local under-rated, extremely small (maybe 17-20 guitars?) guitar shop earlier today..and all I can say it I sat down with it for about 15 seconds and quickly handed over $555 for it.. It's neck is very thin and smooth, almost as good if not better than my well-played, 2003 Jackson DKMG. I love the seventh string, because I play a lot of Dream Theater stuff. But anyway, I would honestly recommend it. My only gripes are the EMG HZs, I didn't like them on my DKMG (now have a Dimarzio Evolution in the bridge and a Seymour Duncan SH-4 JB in the neck), so I'll probably soon swap them out with a Dimarzio D-sonic 7 in the bridge and a Dimarzio Air Norton 7 in the neck.. I'll tell you how that works out. That, and as much as I like the satin black, I'm probably going to repaint it some sort of blue swirl.

Oh, and yes, I do live in the USA, so either things have changed with them being Europe only or something funky happened..


----------



## RgAscendant (Oct 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> damn them! Why do they have it on the USA site then? that is stupid.



Welcome to the way we have to deal with pretty much every guitar over here .


----------



## Harry (Oct 11, 2008)

That is very weird.... do you mean, it has always been an European model, or is NOW an European model?
I have a Billy Hyde's Music (an Australian music shop) catalogue dating back from October last year that had the Damien 7 FR listed for 799 AUD
Did Schecter change it for this year or something? Or perhaps Billy Hyde's screwed up their catalogue


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 11, 2008)

wouldnt be the first time they royally fucked something up...


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 11, 2008)

I havefound it on Drum City Guitar Land so I guess the email I got from Schecter was true. they said they were tryingto get it into store by the end of june or september I dont remember now. So the nec on the Damien is more like an Ibanez Neck then say a Gibson neck?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 12, 2008)

WOAH Is than an OFR7 on a bolt on schecter? cool :O


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't stand looking at the Damien inlays. Wish they made an Omen 7 with a Floyd. Why they made the Omen 6 in walnut satin and left out that finish for the 7 is a mystery, too.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 12, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> WOAH Is than an OFR7 on a bolt on schecter? cool :O



it is a LFR



SchecterWhore said:


> I can't stand looking at the Damien inlays. Wish they made an Omen 7 with a Floyd. Why they made the Omen 6 in walnut satin and left out that finish for the 7 is a mystery, too.



it is the same thing as the "Birds in Flight" that PRS uses.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 12, 2008)

wtf are you guys talking about? you can get it here

tim mauery has a bunch SCHECTER DAMIEN 7 FR 7 STRING GUITAR FLOYD ROSE TREM - eBay (item 130258350288 end time Oct-26-08 04:03:31 PDT)


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Oct 12, 2008)

The Damien 7 plays very great if you like Schecter necks


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally dont get the deal with it, if you buy it and replace the crappy HZ's, you can buy a OFR schecter for only 50-100$ more.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 13, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf are you guys talking about? you can get it here
> 
> tim mauery has a bunch SCHECTER DAMIEN 7 FR 7 STRING GUITAR FLOYD ROSE TREM - eBay (item 130258350288 end time Oct-26-08 04:03:31 PDT)



This thread was posted like 2 monts back by me. Because I saw the Damien 7 FR on Schecters website. But DCGL also has them now there is another thread with the same name as this one where I posted the links also 

here is the link again for this thread:

Schecter 2008 DIAMOND SERIES Damien-7FR Satin Black 7-String Electric Guitar



Metal Ken said:


> I personally dont get the deal with it, if you buy it and replace the crappy HZ's, you can buy a OFR schecter for only 50-100$ more.



Mainly the "Bats in Flight" inlays I guess.


----------



## dizzybee (Mar 23, 2009)

my comments on my entry-level 7-string guitar are as follow:

* the action was too high and not contoured to the neck radius so i had the nut lowered and the frets leveled properly.
* surprisingly the intonation was not bad at all.
* i'm a player who frequents the 24th fret. the cutaway is a total dismay. i'm still contemplating on having it modded like that of a Shecter 006 if i cant work around that disability.
* im a tone player so the EMG-Hzs are perfect. very easy to tame.
* the licensed trem works like a charm. i experience very minimal loss of tuning from prolonged trem abuse and its not obtrusive.
* the corner portion of the body where you rest your right forearm can be annoying.


----------



## tekkadon d (Mar 23, 2009)

piccoblade said:


> Here in Aus they retail for $799, so it's pretty much one of the cheapest 7 strings on the market.


are they? all i can find is for 1200AU


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 23, 2009)

It looks like the C-7 FR with different inlays and pickups.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2009)

> My only gripes are the EMG HZs



+1

HZ = 

go on YouTube and search for a vid of a European dude playing a Damien 7 through a Savage 120, sounds horrible.


----------



## behemoth91 (Feb 25, 2010)

actually on amazon.com it only ships within the u.s. atm, and its $499


----------



## 308sc (Feb 25, 2010)

Old thread revival mission status : Complete


----------



## Awfulwaffle (May 23, 2010)

behemoth91 said:


> actually on amazon.com it only ships within the u.s. atm, and its $499




Roger that, bought one offa there for my first 7 a few months ago for 440. The neck's surprisingly thin for a schecter 7. Either that, or my hands were way smaller the last time I played a C7 Hellraiser at GC. The HZ's are definitely lacking but they're not entirely terrible imo, just sound a little empty to me. Good enough to tide me over and play a few shows on till my 707's get here. Oh, and like dizzy said, the cutout is a pain. Going from a DKMG to this was real hard, that 24th fret is a bit of a pain to get to in a hurry.

Go go superfluous reply!


----------



## Nonservium (May 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> +1
> 
> HZ =
> 
> go on YouTube and search for a vid of a European dude playing a Damien 7 through a Savage 120, sounds horrible.



This man speaks truth, HZ's = poop


----------

